# Error en instalación MySQL (posible BUG)

## terracenter

Buenas noches.

Usando https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/MySQL  para instalar MySQL al realizar el paso:

# emerge --config dev-db/mysql

Y después de colocar la clave  sale el siguiente error:

* ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.7.24::gentoo failed (config phase):

 *   Completely failed to start up mysqld with: /usr/sbin/mysqld 		 --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-federated --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --user=mysql 		--user=mysql 		--log-warnings=0 		--basedir=/usr 		--datadir=//var/lib/mysql 		--max_allowed_packet=8M 		--net_buffer_length=16K 		--socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld8713.sock 		--pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld14523.pid 		--tmpdir=///tmp/

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_config

 *   environment, line 4465:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Completely failed to start up mysqld with: ${mysqld}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/mysql-5.7.24::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/mysql-5.7.24::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.7.24/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.7.24/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.7.24/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.7.24/work/mysql-5.7.24'

Y buscando encontré en  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34954455/mysql-daemon-lock-issue

chown mysql:mysql /var/run/mysqld

Con ese paso funciono sin problema el comando: 

# emerge --config dev-db/mysql

Configuring pkg...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'mysql' section ...

 * Trying to get password for mysql 'root' user from 'client' section ...

 * Please provide a password for the mysql 'root' user now

 * or through the /root/.my.cnf file.

 * Avoid ["'\_%] characters in the password

    >

 * Retype the password

    >

 * Creating the mysql database and setting proper permissions on it ...

 * Command: /usr/sbin/mysqld --initialize-insecure --init-file='/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.7.24/temp/tmp.YnaRMmhp7q' --basedir=/usr --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-federated --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --tmpdir=/tmp/

 * Starting mysqld ...

 * Command /usr/sbin/mysqld 		 --loose-skip-host-cache --loose-skip-name-resolve --loose-skip-networking --loose-skip-slave-start --loose-skip-federated --loose-skip-ssl --loose-skip-log-bin --loose-skip-relay-log --loose-skip-slow-query-log --loose-skip-external-locking --loose-skip-log-slave-updates --user=mysql 		--user=mysql 		--log-warnings=0 	--basedir=/usr 		--datadir=//var/lib/mysql 		--max_allowed_packet=8M 		--net_buffer_length=16K 		--socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld21532.sock 	--pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld1736.pid 		--tmpdir=///tmp/                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Setting root password ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Stopping the server ...

 * Done

Creo que puede ser un posible BUG en el proceso de instalación, si hay alguien que pueda validar si es un BUG, para que sea reportado, se agradece la colaboración.

No lo reporto, ya que no se como se hace y creo que es en Ingles Americano   :Very Happy:  , y no lo domino bien.

Saludos a todos

----------

## quilosaq

He hecho una instalación de mysql y creado la base de datos (con emerge --config) y no me ha dado ningún error.

Para averiguar algo mas, deberías repetir y escribir los pasos que hacen que se produzca el error y publicar tu emerge --info.

----------

